# A new gyuto from a new maker.



## sachem allison (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello, Ladies and Gentleman

It's been awhile since I have posted a review. This review is a Cris Anderson gyuto. I saw some of Cris's work on Don Fogg's forum and contacted him to make me a knife and he said essentially, "no ". He felt that he was just learning how to make kitchen knives and didn't want to sell me something that wasn't up to par. Well, we started talking back and forth and became friends. Cris was telling me about a blade he was making for this cute tattooed girl and I generously offered to test it out for him.lol He said, "yes" and a couple of weeks later I received a cute little blingy gyuto with purple wood and brass spacers.
First let me give you the specs.
Overall stats:

Weight - 173g

Balance right at the ferrule
Edge length - 225mm (8.5")

Heel to belly (flat part of edge) - 115mm (4.5")

Overall length - 365mm (14.4")

Height at heel - 40mm (1.57")

Height at midblade - 33.5mm (1.34")

Height 5cm from tip - 19mm (.75")

The knife had impeccable fit and finish. everything was nicely eased and the choil and spine rounded. The handle was very well constructed but, a little bulky over all. I found the handle to be a little bit big for the knife and the ferrule a little wide for extended periods of use. This is something that Cris could very easily fix. This was essentially his first wa handle. considering that, a few millimeters here or there isn't bad. Some of you guys with the giant hands might find the handle absolutely perfect for you. A little busy but, it all came together and looks pretty damn good.
The Blade W-1 not white #1 8.5in of mizu-honyaki. What can I say this thing is drop dead gorgeous . The Hamon is a little understated but, still sexy(kinda like the cute red head with the glasses that sits on the other side of the room. You don't know why but, you can't stop thinking about her. Find out later that she was worth every minute of it.) This blade shape looks a lot like what Murray Carter calls a funayaki. The blade is fairly flat something that I don't normally like. It works for this one. Cris managed to make it flat but, not clunky. The blade is incredibly thin and laserish. The first day I got it I julliened and diced 20# pounds of onions, diced 3 case of potatoes and several cases of cantaloupe and pineapples with no problem.
I had no stiction issues at all. The food release was excellent. I intentionally cut a case of limes and diced several cases of tomatoes to see if the acidity would degrade the edge. If it did I didn't notice it. This thing stayed at 90% for 8 hours a day of prep seven days a week. If It felt a little off I just ran it about 2 or 3 passes on the 6000 king and it was back to hair popping sharp. I didn't sharpen it for a week of heavy use at the end of that time I handed it to Pete when he stopped by and had him shave his arm with it. I think Cris nailed the heat treat on w-1.
The one thing that I didn't care for was that the tip was very thin and too pointy. It was very flexy and on the first day I set the knife on the table and when I picked it up I heard a ping and was immediately punched in the eye by the tip of the knife. I broke off about a 1/2mm of the tip and it nailed me right in the cornea. I abused the knife and forgot one key thing, it is a honyaki blade and you do have to be a bit more respectful. I mentioned the issue with the tip and Cris said, he knew the tip was a bit thin and pointy. The knife was supposed to be longer but, there was and issue or slip and he ended up with a shorter pointier knife.

I have to say for a guy who has made a handful of knives and even less kitchen knives, Cris has really done his research and found the best combination that works for him. The knife I tried really was a revelation. His work reminds me a lot of Don Nguyen"s work. He to is another new maker who gets it. I think these two guys are guys worth watching and really will go far in this field. Oh, yes Cris makes all of his Knives with a hammer and anvil, no mills, no power hammer or presses. He also differentially hardens all his knives. Hamons baby.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish I had taken more pics but, I totally forgot. perhaps Cris can send me a few and I'll post some more.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the review! You know I've been waiting for this one!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 5, 2013)

here are some pics i stole


----------



## ecchef (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## pkjames (Sep 5, 2013)

cool knife, how does the flat profile perform? Looks like no belly at all.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm really digging his work. After noticing his avatar I pm'd him inquiring about it. I must have missed his intro thread but he sent me a link. I'm definitely adding Cris to my list of must-haves.
Thanks for the review Son!


----------



## tripleq (Sep 5, 2013)

A cute girl who is into knives? Is Cris holding her against her will?:biggrin:


----------



## ar11 (Sep 5, 2013)

looks very nice, excited to see what Cris will do in the future


----------



## Benuser (Sep 5, 2013)

Intriguing knife and great write up - as always.


----------



## Dream Burls (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful blade there Son. I do agree that the handle is a bit busy, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Keep up the good work Cris.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 5, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> Beautiful blade there Son. I do agree that the handle is a bit busy, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Keep up the good work Cris.



I know his girl will love the knife.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 5, 2013)

pkjames said:


> cool knife, how does the flat profile perform? Looks like no belly at all.



It performs very well, there is very little belly but, because of the size of the knife and heel height it is really rather nimble. It did everything I asked of it within reason. I like this one alot.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> ...beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


+1. I don't like the profile or the handle but if the geometry is good, and it doesn't cause pain to use it, that's really all that matters. When are we getting a passaround?


----------



## rdm_magic (Sep 5, 2013)

Reminds me of some of fowlers blade shapes


----------



## Amused (Sep 5, 2013)

Overall, I think this knife's pretty cool. I can see it as more of an exercise in concepting than being a true workhorse. It's very sleek and a little superfluous in the handle, but for a cute inked girl...whateva 

It's shape is reminiscent of a spear head and I'd think it'd be dedicated for delicate work. Can it really be considered a gyuto? 

Anyway, cool stuff!


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 5, 2013)

I had the chance while in New York to handle this knife and have to say that the fit and finish for being from a relatively new maker was awesome. The profile is definitely not my cup of tea, but overall the knife was extremely sharp and well built.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 5, 2013)

Handle broke when Cris was trying to get it off to adjust the handle. He had to make a new one.


----------



## Chefu (Sep 6, 2013)

Great review -- like the second handle much better


----------



## MrCoffee (Sep 19, 2013)

while i shy away from wa handles for line use, that handle=boner


----------



## apathetic (Sep 19, 2013)

That knife looks good! Looks very delicate/refined


----------

